# CM HAF 912 or Corsair 300r



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to buy a cabinet for my new gaming rig
i5 3570k
gigabyte ud3h
sapphire 7950

I dont want water cooling and the budget for cabinet is 4500.
also i dont want to buy the 500r or nzxt cabinets.

CM haf 912 (with window)-4500
corsair 300r (with window)-3900

Both of them come with two fans and both of them have usb 3.0 ports.

I really like the looks of haf 912 and the 600rs difference is not a problem.
Please give your suggestions


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 22, 2013)

Go with haf 912, its a good cabinet.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 22, 2013)

Any particular reason?


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 22, 2013)

Go for which is cheap unless you are fond of looks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Get Corsair 300R (3900) or Corsair 400R (4900). Both are the best cabinets at their price points.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 31, 2013)

Go with the 400R , very vfm...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

I personally like the haf 912 for its looks. It looks are perfect for a gaming rig. If money is not a problem, go for it.

Shiva


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 1, 2013)

Corsair 400r is out of my budget. The haf 912 is a little expensive but it not only looks good,  i also read in a recent digit issue that its cooling performance was excellent matching 10k cabinets so i am leaning towards it,but the side window 912 is not easily available, even in Nehru place.
I will be waiting a few days and if i could not get the 912, i will go for 300r.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

You can get it at md computers with the side panel window. The window costs rs 315 extra. The link I here
COOLER MASTER CABINET HAF 912 COMBAT

Shiva


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 1, 2013)

912 gets a vote from me.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2013)

912....one more vote....... over the 300R


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 3, 2013)

Corsair 400R > HAF 912 > Corsair 300R


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally got the haf 912 window with 3.0 usb fir 4.7k 
I thought it came with a front RED led fan ??
Also how should i mount the corsair gs 600 ?? Should the psu fan be top facing ? But then it would mean that the psu fan would be exhausting air into the cabby  :/  ,thoughts please ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Finally got the haf 912 window with 3.0 usb fir 4.7k
> I thought it came with a front RED led fan ??
> Also how should i mount the corsair gs 600 ?? Should the psu fan be top facing ? But then it would mean that the psu fan would be exhausting air into the cabby  :/  ,thoughts please ?


The PSU fan is meant to be bottom faced. And PSU fans are intake not exhaust. Bottom faced fan will lead to the PSU intaking cool air from outside to keep itself cool.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The PSU fan is meant to be bottom faced. And PSU fans are intake not exhaust. Bottom faced fan will lead to the PSU intaking cool air from outside to keep itself cool.



Agreed,thats what i thought but in many vidieos on youtube the fan is facing upand also if its meant to be downwards then why is there a led??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Agreed,thats what i thought but in many vidieos on youtube the fan is facing upand also if its meant to be downwards then why is there a led??



Sometimes (in bottom mount cabinet) people mount in such a way that the PSU fan faces upwards. This leads to the PSU's fan intaking the hot air from inside the cabinet and expelling it out from the PSU's back. PSU's are highly resistant to heat, so they don't get affected by the hot intake air from the cabinet. Thus, such setup helps in additional cooling of the cabinet while compromising a bit on the PSU's cooling itself.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 14, 2013)

And (drum roll) you recommend????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> And (drum roll) you recommend????


PSU's fans facing down


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> PSU's fans facing down


Done. 

Another question.
The top of my cabinet has a huge space for supporting a 200mm fan and since it does not have a dust filter a lot of dust goes inside the cabinet from there so i am thinking about buying a 200mm fan.Please recommend some within 1k 

Thanking You
Nightfury


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 25, 2013)

Get a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm for Rs 1032.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm for Rs 1032.



The one available on flipkart,right?
Is it easy to mount? Can I do it myself?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 27, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> The one available on flipkart,right?
> Is it easy to mount? Can I do it myself?



Its as easy as eating from your plate.


----------



## muditpopli (Apr 29, 2013)

+1 for haf 912


----------

